# Chemical shelf life



## Bradlees (Feb 26, 2014)

As part of a lot of darkroom equipment I purchased, there were some chemicals included. I got a few packages of Kodak Dektol developer and Kodak D76. I have no idea how old these are. Is there a shelf life on these? Should I just discard them?


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 26, 2014)

If they are still sealed in the bag I'm sure they are fine. I still use the Dektol I have (15 years old) and it's fine. I suggest mixing them up and shoot a test roll first just in case.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 26, 2014)

Dry powder? It's probably fine up to something like 10 years or less. 25 years? I would not bother with. In between, maybe. Plastic bags will probably last much longer than the stuff that came in cans.

A gallon's worth of powder costs like $5, so it's up to you whether it's worth your time to mix it up and do some test development for each pack for that amount of savings, versus just buying new and not worrying. Considering that a roll of 35mm if it doesn't work will cost you as much as new developer would, it might not be worth it regardless.


----------



## Bradlees (Feb 26, 2014)

I probably should have looked at prices first. I'm just trying to get my darkroom set up and taking an inventory of everything I got. I purchased two Beseler enlargers and a myriad of trays, tanks, chemicals, filters from this woman for about $200, so I guess it won't be breaking the bank if the chemicals are no good....


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 26, 2014)

Bradlees said:


> I probably should have looked at prices first. I'm just trying to get my darkroom set up and taking an inventory of everything I got. I purchased two Beseler enlargers and a myriad of trays, tanks, chemicals, filters from this woman for about $200, so I guess it won't be breaking the bank if the chemicals are no good....



Chemicals are cheap[ish] once you find a good supplier. My first liquid (all ilford) setup was still only like £40 all in for developer,stop,fix,wash . Now im on a cheaper powdered setup, using vinegar and water.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 27, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> Now im on a cheaper powdered setup, using vinegar and water.


I've been working out of the same $10 bottle of stop bath for like 2 years.  I've never understood why so many view this as an 'unnecessary expense that must be eliminated'...


----------

